# What are some Germany Makeup brands



## CuteCurly (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello everyone!

My dad is going Germany next week...I want him to bring me some cool makeup products ...Please let me know some top class Germany Make up brands so that i can make a cool choice, Thanks


----------



## Karren (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never heard of any.... though a search shows that there are a lot of German based cosmetic companys... Germany Cosmetics Industry - Deutschland Cosmetics Export and Import and after reviewing the list.... I still have never heard of any of them.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 16, 2010)

Forget makeup. Have your dad bring you back some milka chocolate. Yum! Yum! Yum!


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Forget makeup. Have your dad bring you back some milka chocolate. Yum! Yum! Yum! CouldnÂ´t agree more. Milka is amazing, and every foreigner I gave some Milka as a gift has loved it and begged me to bring more next time





In terms of makeup I can recommend:

Essence nail polishes (cheap, come in many colors, not bad quality for the low price) and other nail stuff. Essence can be found exclusively at DM drugstores and MÃ¼ller stores

Nivea (drugstore) is an overall descent brand for makeup. Their entire skincare stuff is descent as well.

Astor (drugstore) has some descent nail polishes and mascara. HavenÂ´t tried anything else though.

Artdeco is a pretty good brand in general, and so is Catrice from what I hear (both can be found at Douglas stores and are priced between drugstore and high end brands). Both have very nice nailpolishes as well.

The big drugstore brands (Maybelline, LÂ´Oreal, Rimmel) are more expensive compared to the US. Especially LÂ´Oreal has almost reached MAC prices in the last few years! They sometimes carry a few products that arenÂ´t available in the US, but I would just skip those.

Oh, and Bebe is another skincare line (drugstore) thatÂ´s pretty good quality for the low price. But itÂ´s marketed towards teenagers

If youÂ´re into skincare you can check out Biotherm (Douglas, Marionnaud).

And European sunscreens rock in terms of UVA protection (La Roche Posay is the best for that, found at any pharmacy). Vichy, La Roche Posay and Eucerin are all terrific pharmacy brands!


----------



## Karren (Jun 16, 2010)

We get Milka downtown at one of the produce markets.....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 16, 2010)

Isn't Kryolan from Germany? Or Tera del Sol?

Kryolan has good products from what I've read online. And Tera del Sol makes these baked products that rival MAC's mineralized skinfinishes.


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Forget makeup. Have your dad bring you back some milka chocolate. Yum! Yum! Yum! Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't Kryolan from Germany? Or Tera del Sol? 
Kryolan has good products from what I've read online. And Tera del Sol makes these baked products that rival MAC's mineralized skinfinishes.

Kryolan can be found in Germany, but not sure where...specialty theater makeup stores? And I havenÂ´t heard of Tera del Sol before, but baked powders sound niiiiice!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 16, 2010)

Neither do I... But from blogs and such, Kryolan has actual stores there. And on their webstite there are numbers and addresses by city. So I guess they would have info.

As for Tera del Sol, I have no idea if you get it at perfume shops, supermarkets, stores or whatever.

I just figured I'd throw brands I've seen mentioned as German out there.


----------



## CuteCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks all; i guess i am going to ask him some nail polishes and manicure set along with few other lip products out of famous brand he get hand on





and how can i forget Milka of course


----------



## RamblingRose26 (Jun 17, 2010)

Definitely ask for essence nail polishes, I have some swatches *here*

They have really cute stuff, i think you should check their website: home | essence cosmetics

Also, itsjudytime on youtube got essence when she went to germany.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 17, 2010)

Essence is available at ULTA and HEB in the states.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 18, 2010)

Artdeco, Make Up Factory.


----------



## edward003 (Jun 18, 2010)

search it in google first!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 18, 2010)

U can try ALOBON and BIGUINE.ALOBON has baked eyeshadows and blusher which is soooo pigmented, have seen them in Singapore before, I was so dumb then didnt get my hands on them coz I didnt know anything bt the brand.ARTDECO is fab, I can find it in here Paris itself, all their products are superb.


----------



## PineappleChick (Jun 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Forget makeup. Have your dad bring you back some milka chocolate. Yum! Yum! Yum! We sell Milka chocolate at the Target I work at in the "fancy" candy section. They consider it fancy since it is hard to find here. I'm in Southern California.


----------



## Miss.Zaila (Jun 20, 2010)

Get some essence. It's drugstore make-up, evertime my family goes I make sure they bring me essence mascara --- it's almost exactly like my diorshow mascara for about 8 euros


----------



## ElisaS (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey!

IÂ´m new here and I live in Germany. I can definetely recommend everyone some really good Make Up Brands. I always try to get to know different brands, on one hand I buy different brands and on the other hand I get a monthly Beauty Box with different Make Up products and brands.

My favourite german brands are:

*Dr. Hauschka* (natural cosmetics), especially face products

*Alverde*, really not expensive drug store brand also tih natural ingredients

*Catrice*, drug store brands with amazing nailpolishes, lipsticks and eyeshadows (they also have kind of dupes for MAC Satin Taupe and Club.

*Essence* has also great and cheap products like nailpolishes and eyeshadows. They usually donÂ´t cost more than 2 Euros.

Elisa


----------



## LindaD (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I hope it's OK to revive an old thread.

I'm traveling in Vienna and Berlin this month and was wondering if anyone has recommendations for makeup and/or skincare products I should look into (preferably things I can't get in the US, though if something is amazing but I would have to pay way more to get it in the states, I would love to hear about it).

I've already done some research, and the top products recommended have been Essence (particularly their gel eyeliner), Catrice (nail polish has been popular, as have eyeshadows and lipsticks), Alverde, Art Deco, Rival de Loop's eyeshadow primer (been hearing a lot of good things about this), Bourjois foundations and eyeliners, Bioderma Solution Micellaire, and Kiko.

I know some of these aren't German brands, but as long as I can get them in Vienna and Berlin, I'm fine.

I'm also hoping to get some Embryolisse (though I'm not sure if the price here would be better than what I could get at home), and I've heard great things about European sunscreens.

Anyone have any opinions on the brands and products I've found? Or can recommend other things I should look for?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 26, 2013)

Kryolan is a German make-up brand.


----------



## Inna Arzumanova (Aug 2, 2014)

This is an old forum but I am desperately looking for Valse Eye pencil in black, can anyone help me find it online or do I have to contact relatives there?  My cousin swears by it, its gold, white and black packaging. Thank You in advance!


----------

